# L-Glutamine



## adayinforever (Sep 25, 2007)

I did a search to see if it showed up on this site and it didn't. So I thought I would ask if anyone else has tried it. I read on more than one site that it converts into GABA in this brain so I tried it. I only noticed minimal effects(relaxed, more calm, easier to fall asleep), but no noticeable anxiety reducing effects. Although I gave it to my brother and my brother-in-law and my brother seem a lot more sociable and my brother-in-law seemed in a much better mood and they both bragged on it's effects. Neither of them have social anxiety as bad as me though. I would say that mixed with alcohol I felt noticeably more drunk. Anyways I would recommend it to anyone just to try since it is very cheap($3 at Wal-Mart for 50-500mg) and there were no side effects.


----------



## Formerly Artie (Jun 26, 2007)

Try to do a search for it without the "L-". Glumamate/Glutamine is the precursor to GABA, and that probably what accounts for its calming effects. That's one supplement I've never tried before, and everyone says it works great for them, to various degrees, so perhaps I will give it a try. I won't have much to lose by it if I don't feel anything, except maybe some pocket change.

I go to Wal-Mart every now and then, so I'll look for it.



adayinforever said:


> I would say that mixed with alcohol I felt noticeably more drunk.


I think anything mixed with alcohol makes one feel more drunk. 

But a lot of times, I wonder how much the expectation of feeling more drunk just makes them think that they really are.

I know of people who felt and acted drunk, yet they weren't even drunk in the least bit.

The mind can play tricks on you sometimes.


----------



## Formerly Artie (Jun 26, 2007)

After doing some research into people's experiences with L-Glutamine, I decided to buy some right here: http://www.allthewhey.com/gl1000.html

I thought I looked into all the potential GABA-associated supplements before, so I'm not sure how I passed this one up. In any case, I'll post how well it works for me once I get it.

I was considering purchasing some Gabapentin, but decided to hold off on that at the moment. Even though I could afford it, it was just a bit pricey given the uncertainty of it, so I figured I can always purchase some in the future if it ever comes to that.


----------



## Panic Prone (Mar 5, 2006)

I posted about this a while back. The key is to get a very pure/potent glutamine powder. Allthewhey.com has a great powder. Must be takin on a empty stomach. tolerance does build however. You can try 3-4grams and then move up. If you take this with vitamin b-6 the effects will work every time and be much more noticable. What glutamine breaks down to needs b-6 to make gaba. Enjoy the buzz!


----------



## Formerly Artie (Jun 26, 2007)

Well, it's been a whole week and it hasn't come yet. 

I wonder if my order even went through or not.

I'll have to contact them and find out.

And here I was hoping to try it out this week.


----------



## Formerly Artie (Jun 26, 2007)

They didn't even respond to my Email. What the hell kind of way is that for a company to do business?

But since it's been the weekend, I'll give it another day or so.

Edit: They responded today via Email. I just reordered.


----------



## soundsgood (Nov 7, 2005)

???

I use L-Glutamine when training long cardio sessions to prevent muscle loss. I had no idea it was credited with helping anxiety too !?

PS have not payed much attention to whether or not it affects my anxiety levels


----------

